# What Is It With Dentists?



## Lon (Dec 23, 2014)

Was talking with a single mom with one child that was dating a dentist that had three separate offices, was divorced and was dating 15 different women. He was not interested in marriage and wanted to maintain his lifestyle. Since talking with this single mom I have had others tell me about similar situations regarding dentists and their proclivity as ROMEO's This can't be confined to just dentists surely.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

I never had any experience like that with a dentist, but it reminded me of this episode of King of Queens, where Doug goes to a dentist that his wife Carrie used to have a crush on.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Dec 23, 2014)

Nothing to do with his profession, more about him being divorced and indulging his freedom as he sees fit, as long as he's being honest with those he gets involved with, they have the option to not date him.  I did have experience with someone similar, in that he was in dentistry and divorced, he did have an ego and prefered to be called an oral surgeon, there was a more formal term, I forget, or yeah, Dr. so and so as his patients referred to him, but he was no different than any other man who was still possibly railing from wounds of his divorce.  15 is a lot though, that's is quite some wound, ( brought by the ex or him,) he must be trying to seal.  He doesn't sound much different than quite a few others I've known in passing.  You should see some of the older guys making the rounds in some of the retirement communities, lots of venereal diseases going around in some of those places.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/19/opinion/sunday/emanuel-sex-and-the-single-senior.html?_r=0

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...01403/baby-boomers-gone-wild-seniors-and-stds


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

The dentist scene starts late, around minute 15, you have to skip a few ads in this video, but I remembered this Al Bundy epsidode, funny. layful:


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't think being a dentist has anything to do with it.  Of course, the fact that he's a dentist probably signals money and makes him more attractive to some women.  Anyway, I guess he has the right to date howmanyever women he wants to.  Must get awfully complicated, though.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 23, 2014)

LOL!  Sea.  I never felt that way about the profession, but did about this one I went out with, still do when I think on those times, he was swoon worthy most of the time great charisma but as a profession, no, always thought more of Orin in QuickSilver's post..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2014)

I changed the video to the full version, when Al goes to Marcy's dentist...good part is at the end, after minute 15.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2014)

Best Dentist song ever!    Steve Martin in Little Shop of Horrors!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXbQwJjC688


----------



## AprilT (Dec 23, 2014)

I forgot how funny Steve was in that role, thanks QS for that video.  Sea, thanks for the clip of Marcy, earlier too, that was quite funny as well.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2014)

Do dentists still have the highest rate of suicides among professionals? Maybe being promiscuous has something to do with it.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

oldman said:


> Do dentists still have the highest rate of suicides among professionals? Maybe being promiscuous has something to do with it.



How are they any more promiscuous than any other profession, especially more so than say some pilots who are infamous for their exploits with the ladies.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2014)

AprilT said:


> How are they any more promiscuous than any other profession, especially more so than say some pilots who are infamous for their exploits with the ladies.



Really? Gee, I never heard that before.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

oldman said:


> Really? Gee, I never heard that before.




I know you must be joking, but just in..

As far as Rankings peeps in the transportation industry rank at # 5 in the top 20 as compared to Medical Profession which ranked well below it at 12.  http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/top-19-most-promiscuous-professions/

http://flightclub.jalopnik.com/pilots-do-hook-up-with-flight-attendants-say-flight-at-1577916979

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/02/u...onduct-still-rampant.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


But don't take any of this to the bank any more than anything else said about either profession.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll tell you this, seriously, from my perspective, I know that I have never drifted far from the home fires. I can only speak for myself, but "making out" while on an over-nighter has never been an issue with me or any of my First Officers. I am sure that it has happened because all people from all walks of life do have affairs and pilots would not be excluded from this bad idea. 

Getting back to my original post, I did not mean for it to be taken seriously. It was just something I posted off the cuff. If I have offended any dentists, I apologize. I will be more careful in the future with my posts. I do understand that some people are sensitive with certain issues.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, ha, ha, ha, I'm so joking too. Laugh riot up in here; those horn dog suicidal dentist  couldn't miss the humor in that.


----------

